# Add Buckethead to the 'Guitar Legends' section on Guitars Canada?



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I honestly think Buckethead (born Brian Carroll) deserves a spot in the Guitar Legends list on this site.










_This year alone_, he has released over 30 albums, most of which came in a set of multiple CD's. In total, he easily has over 100 albums, in which some are entirely his work, and some are his collaborations in other bands. He is always hidden. Nobody has ever heard him talk nor seen his face, except for the people who work with him. If you have never even heard of buckethead, PLEASE consider watching the videos under, and you may be surprised!


A few videos to prove his worth (Watch them all, they all vary in style):


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=NVB-qcLQWas&feature=related (Bass popping)
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hGp-GnaIbhA&feature=related (Final wars)
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=C-2w9b8i7GU&feature=related (Padmasana)
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=moqy4G74afc&feature=related (Soothsayer)
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=oiGoFc_HHrE&feature=related (Banjo Shredding)


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice! I really like the Soothsayer one. Dude has got some seriously long fingers!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Nobody has ever heard him talk nor seen his face, except for the people who work with him.












1 down... 1 to go.

Personally I don't like his music or playing.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> 1 down... 1 to go.
> 
> Personally I don't like his music or playing.


That photo was when he was very young, in his early 20's maybe. And to each their style of music


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> That photo was when he was very young, in his early 20's maybe.


Hey it's still his face :tongue:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> Hey it's still his face :tongue:


Alright, point taken :food-smiley-004:

He's still my hero :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> seriously long fingers!


Haha, yeah he's huge. His Les Paul was custom made for him, and it's actually a giant guitar. It's basically a Bass-sized guitar, because regular guitars felt like toys for him.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah I think he should be up there too....to really appreciate his music, you should know the complexity of the stuff he plays...the guy seriously knows his theory...and his music just rocks.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> to really appreciate his music, you should know the complexity of the stuff he plays.


Yeah, thats a red flag for me right there. I dont think you should have to know anything about an artist to appreciate his music - it either speaks to you or it doesn't. When I see a quote like that I instantly think the songs aren't going to be that good, and theres a "shredfest of wanking" coming up.

Obviously all of the above is in my humble opinion.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, some guitarists appeal more to other guitarists...and others appeal to the masses of people.

For instance, the saxophonist Kenny G plays some pretty simple stuff (from the standpoint of musical theory) but people love him more than a lot of more educated and complex saxophonists because he just appeals to them I guess.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

yeah, buckethead really has his own style, and you really have to listen to him alot and in-depth to figure what he's really all about.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on that fryed chicken bucket guy! I really love his music and universe! Really love the album he did with all the featuring people, Electric tears I think!

That guy is really impressive in show!


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> +1 on that fryed chicken bucket guy! I really love his music and universe! Really love the album he did with all the featuring people, Electric tears I think!
> 
> That guy is really impressive in show!


If you mean the album where he collaborates with many different singers, that one is Enter the chicken


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Never heard of him....


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hes weird, and i cant listen to his music, but he is a very good guitarist- actually better than many much worshipped guitarists. a very creative and interesting player. cant say the same for many of the big names.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Never heard of him....


I know you don't deserve the heads up CH, but save yourself the agro. The guy has technical ability, but as far as musicality goes,,,,,yikes! I guess if you like white noise he's ok, but hall of famer??? I could think of a ton more deserving.


CT.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Never heard of him....


Why doesn't that surprise me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think he needs to be a side man for someone who can write a song.

Great player, interesting and entertaining image.

I tried to listen to Soothsayer and the intro was so repetitive and boring I couldn't hold on until he started shredding (which I assume he did).

Any time I've checked out Buckethead at the suggestion of someone, I've been impressed by the playing not blown away, but certainly impressed) but left cold by the music itself.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe there needs to be some criteria set out to qualify as a "Guitar Legend"? I looked at the current list and I saw players that I would consider incredibly influential to a generation of players, and also created some very memorable riffs that even non-players are familiar with. 

Although Buckethead is a brilliant technical player, of which there are many, I don't think he meets this loose "criteria".


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

"Why doesn't that surprise me."
And I suppose you know the name, rank, and serial number of ever wanker who ever laid a finger to a guitar?

bully for you....

I endured 1:15 of one of the youtube vids above, and that was more than enough for me.... Others may dig it, but I'd call it dull.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

WarrenG said:


> Maybe there needs to be some criteria set out to qualify as a "Guitar Legend"? I looked at the current list and I saw players that I would consider incredibly influential to a generation of players, and also created some very memorable riffs that even non-players are familiar with.
> 
> Although Buckethead is a brilliant technical player, of which there are many, I don't think he meets this loose "criteria".


The original, or current list of Legends I have on the main site are mainly the big names plus some of my personal favorites, as well as some players that people had asked me to add. In terms of criteria, I guess there really is none at this time. I personally would not add Buckethead to the list. He is techinically a wizard but his music is fairly bizarre.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If anyone should be added it _has_ to be Paul Gilbert and/or Nuno Bettencourt. Extreme and Mr.Big rock, plus Paul Gilbert's instrumental stuff is insane. Love his style.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I understand why alot of people don't like buckethead. The thing with him is you have to listen to alot of his music to understand what he's about, because he's very versatile. Some of his albums, such as Cobra Strike, Bucketheadland or Kaleidoscope are just very weird albums with no musical value, and contain nothing but random technique-showing and shredding. However, he has alot of albums which are just stunning in structure and beauty, my personal favorites are: Electric Tears, Crime slunk scene and Decoding the tomb of bansheebot.


Here are a few more examples of his more structured work

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=p-afMJuU6K4 (Binge and Grab)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=h_iFxfCh2B8 (King James)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz32kqTj3SI (Stretching Lighthouse)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=E3FWE4WpBeY&feature=related (Earth heals herself) One of my personal favs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

"The thing with him is you have to listen to alot of his music to understand what he's about"
Some people told me the same thing about Nick Drake.... In the end, it turned out that no matter how much of him I listened too, I simply didn't like him.

Saying, "Oh well, you have to know him to understand him" strikes me as sort of an elitist or at the very least pretentious thing to say....


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "The thing with him is you have to listen to alot of his music to understand what he's about"
> Some people told me the same thing about Nick Drake.... In the end, it turned out that no matter how much of him I listened too, I simply didn't like him.
> 
> Saying, "Oh well, you have to know him to understand him" strikes me as sort of an elitist or at the very least pretentious thing to say....


Sorry if i sounded self-centered, it's just that the first time i heard him i didn't like him that much either. I thought he looked like a stage retard, but then i listened to some more, and i found alot of good in his art.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

People I know said I have to listen to Green Day and The Used a lot to like them too... they're always on the radio but long story short I'm still waiting for that moment.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

violation said:


> People I know said I have to listen to Green Day and The Used a lot to like them too... they're always on the radio but long story short I'm still waiting for that moment.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


Yeah, i'll have agree with that statement. To everone their preferences :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

"but then i listened to some more"
What I heard fills me with NO desire to hear more....


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Why the bucket? Is it just to be different? Like others have said, I can appreciate his adeptness, creativity and skill, but it's not my cup of tea, personally. Viva la difference!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Why the bucket? Is it just to be different? Like others have said, I can appreciate his adeptness, creativity and skill, but it's not my cup of tea, personally. Viva la difference!


Absolutely! I don't get it either, but I can get that it's certainly different and he's very talented. I wonder how many people don't get Zappa?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Absolutely! I don't get it either, but I can get that it's certainly different and he's very talented. I wonder how many people don't get Zappa?


Many, but that's where the comparison ends in my opinion.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

OK,OK,he knows his way around the neck.Personally I really enjoy the whole mask and bucket helmet act.When I read the comments on you tube about him I have a VERY hard time understanding why he is so highly regarded.Yes the man can play and play very well,but I keep thinking that most of his stuff sounds like a great guitarst just winging over top of Pink Floyd tracks that never made their albums.
I am sure we all know someone who we feel can be as "complex"as the bucket.
30 albums in one year,how complex can they be?That's 1 album every 12 days!!
Aside from all of that,I do find his act refreshing,and his playing somewhat impressive.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I almost like Soothsayer.... It's really GZ BTW, one of his pranks, made it all up. All I can say is; What the Fawkes, Guy? :wave:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FYI - Wikipedia Entry on Buckethead:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckethead


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Why the bucket? Is it just to be different?


I've heard a few different reasons

-stage fright
-so its about the music
-chickens pecked his face off

I would say a combo of the three 

if you watch this @30 minute mark he plays acoustic :wave:


----------

